# Stuck at "Loading your personal settings.."



## Joonas08Joonas (Aug 17, 2012)

Please help me. I have Windows XP SP3, and when I start my PC up it gets stuck at "Loading your personal settings..." I've left it for over 2 hours, it still hasn't loaded. I've tried Safe Mode and Last known good configuration, but to no luck.


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like your profile has become corrupt. Do you have any other accounts you can sign in with that have admin credentials?


----------



## Joonas08Joonas (Aug 17, 2012)

No, I don't. I'm not a pro with computers, but I think the profile I have is the only one because I don't get the log-in screen when starting it, it just starts up.


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

unfortunately the only solution may be a bit complicated and I don't have the steps handy. Basically you will need to boot to a command prompt and enable the default administrator account. This account is always there by default however it is disabled. Google the steps or maybe one of the fine people here will have them available.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

jmoutoux is this what you mean Unhide the Administrator Account in Windows XP « My Digital Life


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes sir. Turn that on and you should be able to log I. With a clean profile. Then either create new one for you or try and fix yours. I recommend new one. Then turn this one back off or password protect it. Let me know how that goes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

Your a scholar and a gentleman


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You also can access the hidden Administrators account by logging into *Safe Mode* in *XP*, but not in Vista or Windows 7. If you can't log into your computer, that link that Joe suggested probably won't help you. Log into *Safe Mode*, and log into the built in *Administrators* account. If you did not set a password, leave it blank. 
Once logged into the *Administrator *account go to Start/Run and type* control userpasswords* and press enter. Here create a new user account with Admin rights. Restart the computer in normal mode, and choose the new user account. Browse to *C:\Documents and Settings* here you should see your old user profile folder, open that up and* Copy* the *My Documents, Desktop, Favorites, Start Menu* folders from the old user profile and *Paste* them into the new user profiles folder, overwriting the Empty ones.


----------



## Joonas08Joonas (Aug 17, 2012)

Guys, there's a problem.. The account I'm using IS the Default Administrator account..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you mean the hidden admin account or that your account has admin privileges


----------



## Joonas08Joonas (Aug 17, 2012)

I mean the hidden Admin account.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try system restore to a point when it was all ok


----------

